# Eclipse jar erstellen



## mr.deaht (24. Jul 2005)

Hi,
ich versuche gerade eine jar datei mit eclipse zu erstellen. Leider findet er mir die librarys nicht, nachdem ich eine jar gemacht habe. Wie bekomme ich es hin das er mir die librarys die ich benötige in die jar mit einbinden kann??


----------



## Shrike (24. Jul 2005)

ich nehme mal an das du externe jars benötigst die musst du jediglich dem Classpath des vom Eclipse generierten Manifestes hinzufügen...


----------



## mr.deaht (24. Jul 2005)

Ich benutze externe librarys. Wie passe ich das an??


----------



## Partheeus (25. Jul 2005)

Moin,

also ich hab dafür n SUPER PlugIn gefunden.
http://fjep.sourceforge.net bzw.
http://sourceforge.net/projects/fjep

Vielleciht hilft Dir das ja weiter ;0)

Partheeus


----------



## Guest (25. Jul 2005)

Das Programm ist gut.
Ich habe jetzt nur noch das problem das die .dlls und die .so dateien nicht mit in die jar gepackt werden. Wie bekomme ich die jetzt noch mit in die jar??


----------



## Partheeus (28. Jul 2005)

Hmm, also ich lass sie immer draussen....
Finde das besser wenn sie net gepackt sind und man drauf zugreifen will..... (denk ich jetzt grad richtig?)

Da kann ich Dir leider auch net helfen.....sorry

Partheeus


----------

